# Whats wrong ? I'm suffocating..



## essence25 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

I've been smoking weed for about 8 years.
I usually smoke only at night and after 8-9pm never in the day time.

My intake a single puff from my small water bong about a half pencil eraser of fine grinded weed. 3-4 puffs per night.

All was good until a few weeks back when I started to experiece this suffocating feeling right after the high starts.
I feel out of breath and unable to speak or do anything physical while the high is peaking. I feel a heavy, and deep pressure in the lungs and left chest area and any effort movements makes my heart speed up to 120-125 bpm and I suffocate more. 

I'm 6.1 225lbs good build (not fat looking) and some workout when I feel like it.
Generally sedentary. I was a bodybuilding athlete a few years back but took it slow lately.

You're thinking "Panick attack!" well I had experienced some before but this is different. This feel more like a onset symptom.

I feel as if I'm not processing the air properly, breathing is satisfactory but a heavy feeling of suffocation is there, best I can describe it. And of course limited physical activties due to the heart racing very fast if I try any stair climbing etc. Let me put it this way, I can get my ass kicked by a school girl in this state, thats how heavy I feel.
As soon as the high is over I feel normal again and able to run up the stairs etc. It goes away as fast as it comes. I don't believe I have asthma or any respiratory problems that I'm aware of. These symptoms can be even more aggravated if I smoke on an extra full stomach. I also get pains in the back side where my stomach is and around the spleen sometimes right after smoking.

I'm not a beginner and I don't freak out on a bad trip. This is very new to me and Its making me worry that I have something wrong with my lungs/heart..

I dont smoke cigarettes, don't drink and I don't do any other drugs.

For testing I smoked a cigarette and while it got me pretty dizzy and high it did not cause me any suffocation feeling etc. This is happening only from weed.

I smoke so little that is almost weird what it takes to put me in this state. A 1/4 ounce of weed lasts me 3 weeks to a month just so you have an idea of how much I intake. I see some of my friends toking amounts that I belive would kill me I were to take those hits. If I was to take more than the small amount I'm taking now the suffocation is almost unbearable and very uncomfortable so I watch that dose.

Also, better quality weed makes this feeling more intense. I tried even street stuff and it still does this to me but in a milder way. 

Had some doctor checkups blood test etc, all looked good except liver ALT was 3 times the normal levels. ALT of 89 vs 25-30 normal. Had an abdominal ct that was also negative. 

If anyone has somehting like this or can share any thoughts on the subject I would be happy to hear them.. This is very weird since I had nothing like this the years back when I smoked perhaps just a bit more.



Thanks. )


----------



## Hick (Apr 8, 2006)

It _could_ be a reaction to the specific weed you're smoking, but a checkup w/ a doc might be in order. If for nothing more than your own peace of mind.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 8, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> a doc might be in order.


 
I think with those symptoms it is in order. If it never did it before the MJ just might be making the problem more pronounced.


----------



## Insane (Apr 8, 2006)

Definatly worth a check, if it continues I'd say cut down or even stop smoking until you check with a doc. Chest pains are _never_ to be taken lightly.

Personally, I have a heart arythmia (think that's how its spelled?) which basically means every so often my often 'skips' a couple of beats, Ive been an athlete all my life and now I work a very physical job, so I'm not in any real danger, unless I have one of these little bouts before or after a hit. If I have a bout before I gotta wait for it to calm down otherwise if I smoke anyway just like you describe I'll feel very short for breath and sometimes dizzy, ect ect. If this turns out to be your case as well, then my best advice is just to lead a healthy lifestyle as best you can. But the first thing you gotta do is find out whats up, so make a doc's appointment or whatever you gotta do. Good luck, keep us informed.


----------



## Grannie420 (Apr 8, 2006)

Good Morning....Im not a expert with the possible side effects of differant M.J. strains...but this may be a warning sign. Signs of heart disease can present in differant ways.I would discuss these symtons with your Doc. Especially if you are 40 something or older. Also, keep a eye on those liver enzymes.Did the Doc check you for Hep C as part of your work up? If not do so, and even though your cat scan was normal have your Doc repeat those liver blood tests again.
Bye the way, when my Daddy-oh smokes ,his blood pressure drops. He calls it his big head rush, but when I check his blood pressure it drops dramaticly like 80/50.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 8, 2006)

as all said...definitely get checked...

but as also said...it may be a reaction from the type of pot....i have reacted this way before

are you on any other medications? i know pot mixed with some meds will cause this adverse effect


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 8, 2006)

like ldy I have also reacted that way before, but it just the strain I was smoking.  after that strain was gone the next one I had didnt do it to me.  I have had this happen to me a few times.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 8, 2006)

Get that checked man FOR SURE!!! A little inconvienence at the dr's sure beats something a whole lot worse!! Sometimes when I stand right up after a big hit, I've hit the ground spinning and out of breath, OTC bronchial inhalers work great before a big ol bong hit. Good Luck!


----------



## essence25 (Jan 28, 2007)

Update to my situation...

In October last year I switched from ACE inhibitor Enalapril to beta blocker Toprol XL.
I switched because I woke up with palpitations that were going on 24 hours a day for 5 days until the beta blocker, weed was  out of the question for at least a month. 
All I have to say that it was like a miracle I felt the same way I used to feel when smoking back  in the 90's. Great high no suffocation no symptoms just good high and 0 palps. However after 3 moths of feeling great, the suffocation seems to be returning now as of January. I'm once again sensitive to weed and a super tiny hit brings me some agony, chest discomfort, and a feeling of breathlesness, however it is still not like it was before not as bad. If I eat things seem to get worst. So empty stomach is good before smoking.

And I thought I will never have this happen to me again.

I did check myself as suggested above all tests came ok. Did streess test and pused the heart to 14 minutes of intensive threadmill all ok.

So this is still  mistery to me as why it is happening. It also depends on how much I smoke if I smoke a little it lasts a little. Goes away as it came then I feel normal again until the next puff. LOL

HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone!!


----------



## the_riz (Jan 28, 2007)

weird, i had that once, kinda, but it developed into a nasty cough and after that passed like a couple of weeks i was fine


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 28, 2007)

Almost sounds like an oxygen problem. When you eat, the body gets less oxygen because it's diverted to help digest. When you smoke, you get less oxygen....that's obvious.

Watch your breathing next time it happens and see if you are slowing down on it. You might even try some deep breathing exercises while you're high.

Just guessing....


----------



## essence25 (Jan 28, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Almost sounds like an oxygen problem. When you eat, the body gets less oxygen because it's diverted to help digest. When you smoke, you get less oxygen....that's obvious.
> 
> Watch your breathing next time it happens and see if you are slowing down on it. You might even try some deep breathing exercises while you're high.
> 
> Just guessing....


 
Thanks for the replies..

Speaking of Oxygen...
If I smoke a cig nothing at all happens. Shouldn't that bring me a similar symptom? I don't smoke regularly cigarettes except perhaps 1-2 cigs every 3 days. Been doing that for a while and I never smoke more than that. But after smoking a tiny anmount of weed I get all these weird symptoms. Pressure in the back of the nose like a pulling sensation, this suffocation, strange hot feelings sometimes randomly on the feet, nausea and a general anxious feeling of not being ok.

This sucks because I do enjoy the high, but only once it passes the peak 30-40 min later... What baffles me is the small quantity needed to produce this nasty symptoms. We're talking about a half of a pencil eraser in size. I think a full bowl from my water pipe would get me to ER lol. Also to mention this is the same herb strain/quarter that I smoked weeks ago and had absolutely no problems with. My monthly smoking amount is about a quarter oz a month, so I consider myself a light smoker. I do have BP(on med) so that might work hand in hand with the fact the weed brings my BP high. Some people fall asleep on weed... me I get all wired up and loaded with adrenaline. At this stage I can say I'm very immobilised and would not be able to do any activity as that seems to bring my heart rate even higher. Say I'm very sleepy, one small puff will get me wide awake. 

Thanks for all your ideas, hope to find someone that has experiences like mine... and possibly find some solution.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 31, 2007)

to be honest, lay off the bongs.

Smoke a Joint and see how that affects you. You say a ciggy doesnt give the same effect as the gear you smoke.. through your BONG! a bong is not like a cig at all. Also see your doctor, they cannot tell the police about why you are feeling that way as they have to adhere to the code of conduct of all doctors (privacy) and if they did tell the police, you could sue the doc for breaching that code.

Just see the doc man


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 6, 2007)

Could just be anaxity attack. I smoked for years then started getting them bad. I get out of breath confused hands get numb and tingle fingers draw up. Get really thirsty i hear my heart beat. I learned its nothing serious for me i just have to make my self calm down that im not going to die. But dont take any chances get it checked out. slim


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 4, 2007)

Like everyone suggested, get it checked out to be safe.  

That said, I think you just have some pumpin' indica that is putting you down for the count


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, just noticed how old this post is.  How did you make out?


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 5, 2007)

Naw its panic attack learn to control yourself what do you do after smoking i advice you work out after smoking run work out or something like that dont turn couch potatoe


----------



## upinarms (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometime when you buy black market Weed from a dealer It's been stepped on or another substance is added to stretch out the retail product. In fact there was a case not to long ago where I live, where a dealer added Meth to his product. I wouldn't say this happens all the time, but be careful. I smoke cigarettes on a regular basis ( I wish I could stop) I smoke about ten a day.
Just because you smoke doesn't mean that you'll get a smoking related disease. In fact at most a moderate smoker raises his/her chance about 8% compared to 1% of non-smokers. It's just a nasty, stinky, extremely addictive habit that makes me question the government's true care for youth. Since smoking among teens has not decreased all that much, even with all the ads condemning it.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 5, 2007)

You've got me worried about those blood tests.
Please read these articles and get back to us.  

http://home3.inet.tele.dk/omni/alttest.htm
http://www.medicinenet.com/liver_blood_tests/article.htm


----------



## ROOR (Oct 5, 2007)

essence, if your still around, I have the same exact symptoms as you described.  I know you said its not a panic attack, but I believe thats exactly what they are, just may be a different onset than your usual attack.  I have had all the tests done, stress tests, etc.  I'm also fit as a fiddle w/ perfect blood pressure.  The heavy chest feeling and tingly fingers su.ck, kinda feels like a heart attack IMO.  I suggest getting back to exercising and taking a break from the weed for a bit or getting another strand.  The exercise will do wonders and should help alleviate the anxiety.  Ever since I got back to working out (mostly running), those symptoms went away very quickly.  I just had gotten so sedentary (internet poker) and smoked enough weed, that my body was answering back. I still smoke just as  much  , but make a point to exercise or lift or work in the yard, etc daily or at least every other day. 

I also do not have those symptoms when smoking cigs.  I dont believe its lack of O2 because cigs would do the same thing if not worse.  What happens when you smoke is carbon monoxide from the cig or weed enters the body and latches on to the mitochondria which are your transport system.  They block oxygen from bonding to the mitochondria giving you the feeling of suffocation, because thats exactly whats happening.  i have finally given up cigs once and for all  watch this video too, its simple science!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ4n7g31RlE

I cant explain the lower back pain, I think its the kidneys but I know its all associated with the smoking. If you or anyone else ever wants to talk about this, pm me, I would love to chat and talk strategy... My rule for myself is that if I want to smoke, I have to work-out first and ever since I haven't had any of those symptoms in months.  Get out and exercise. You only get one body, so take care of it.  Use it or lose it brutha....ROOR


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 7, 2007)

Its being Bi Polar and with marijuana it affects your mood from either great to extremely bad its also the enviroment your in..


----------

